

Ask HN: Closed captioning API - someben

Does anyone know of a service or API for delivering closed captioning of television, either after-the-fact or in real time?
======
skram
Check out [http://boxfish.com](http://boxfish.com) \- they supposedly have an
API but it is not public. Previous discussion on HN at
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=boxfish](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=boxfish)

~~~
someben
Thanks!

------
PanMan
I have once developped this myself, by having a Linux machine with a tv card
and some software scrape close captioning, and sending it to a webserver. Few
years ago tho, and not running anymore. And you need one per tv channel you
want to monitor.

